# Ohio Walleye Federation ILC & CBC Schedules for 2011 Announced



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Ohio Walleye Federation ILC & CBC Schedules for 2011 Announced

October 17, 2010

Alliance, OH.  The Western Reserve Walleye Association (WRWA) announces the 2011 OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION (OWF) schedule. The 2011 season will continue with the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC), The Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC), and the Ohio Walleye Cup (OWC) for teams that compete in both the ILC & CBC.

We are excited about the 2011 OWF and what it will offer our anglers. Based on the success of our 2010 season, were looking forward to increased participation in the ILC, CBC & OWC in 2011, said Ron Bradway, president of the WRWA. Our two circuit team format with the OWC for anglers who compete in both, offers something for everyone. We are also confident anglers will be excited with the announcements regarding the OWF that we will release in the near future.

The 2011 Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) will be held on some of the most productive walleye fisheries in NE Ohio: Lake Milton, Berlin Reservoir, and Mosquito Lake. The 2011 Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC) will be held out of some of the finest big fish ports in the Central Basin: Lorain, Ashtabula & Geneva. 

The 2011 Ohio Walleye Federation Schedule is listed below. Details on the OWF can be found at www.fishowf.com.


2011 OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION SCHEDULE


Inland Lake Circuit (ILC)
Date: Fishery  Location

April 10: Lake Milton  NE Ohio

May 15: Berlin Lake  NE Ohio

ILC Championship:

June 11-12: Mosquito Lake  NE Ohio


Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
Date: Fishery  Location

June 25: Lake Erie  Lorain, Ohio

July 16: Lake Erie  Ashtabula, OH

CBC Championship:

August 27-28: Lake Erie  Geneva, Ohio


Further details for the OWF regarding paybacks, entry fees, rules, registrations and more will be announced in the near future.



About the WRWA/OWF

The Western Reserve Walleye Association has been organizing and presenting team walleye tournaments throughout Ohio for over 14 years. In 2009 the WRWA expanded by creating the ILC, CBC, and OWC and is rapidly becoming the most diverse, challenging and rewarding team walleye circuit in Ohio. Continuing in the WRWA tradition the OWF offers anglers affordable competitive events that focus on fun, education and comradery. For more information about the OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION and its tournaments, browse www.fishowf.com or call Ron Bradway at (330) 704 - 0393.


----------



## Burky (Apr 18, 2004)

I like the schedule. 
Very nice to have the schedule out already.
Thanks guys for the time and effort thats put in this.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice lakes, but it could be renamed the Northeast Ohio cup. Any thought of moving anything toward the center of the state ??


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Fished the ILC last year and had a great time! The tounaments are organized and payouts are very nice. Congratulations to Chris & Mitch on winning the Ohio Walleye Cup this year!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Due to an unforseen conflict with the MWC East Division schedule for 2011 we will be re-scheduling the CBC Championship that was originally scheduled on August 27th & 28th out of Geneva. 

For those of you who will be fishing the OWF CBC in 2011 and also plan to fish the MWC East in 2011, please provide feedback on what re-schedule date you think would work best. E-Mail: [email protected]

We will announce the final schedule ASAP.

Thanks,

OWF


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

A good walleye trail! fished the cbc last year had a good time.............. mike


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

November 30, 2010

Alliance, OH.  The Western Reserve Walleye Association (WRWA) announces the finalized 2011 OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION (OWF) schedule. The 2011 season will continue with the Inland Lake Circuit (ILC), The Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC), and the Ohio Walleye Cup (OWC) for teams that compete in both the ILC & CBC.

We are excited about the 2011 OWF and what it will offer our anglers. Based on the success of our 2010 season, were looking forward to increased participation in the ILC, CBC & OWC in 2011, said Ron Bradway, president of the WRWA. Our two circuit team format with the OWC for anglers who compete in both, offers something for everyone. We are also confident anglers will be excited with the announcements regarding the OWF that we will release in the near future.

The 2011 Inland Lake Circuit (ILC) will be held on some of the most productive walleye fisheries in NE Ohio: Lake Milton, Berlin Reservoir, and Mosquito Lake. The 2011 Lake Erie/Central Basin Circuit (CBC) will be held out of some of the finest big fish ports in the Central Basin: Lorain, Ashtabula & Geneva. 

The schedule change for the CBC Lake Erie Championship was necessary due to an unforseen conlict with the Cabela's MWC. 

The finalized Official 2011 Ohio Walleye Federation Schedule is listed below. Details on the OWF can be found at www.fishowf.com.

OFFICIAL 2011 OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION SCHEDULE 


Inland Lake Circuit (ILC)
Date: Fishery  Location
April 10: Lake Milton  NE Ohio
May 15: Berlin Lake  NE Ohio
ILC Championship:
June 11-12: Mosquito Lake  NE Ohio


Central Basin Circuit (CBC)
Date: Fishery  Location
June 25: Lake Erie  Lorain, Ohio
July 16: Lake Erie  Ashtabula, OH
CBC Championship:
September 3-4: Lake Erie  Geneva, Ohio

Further details for the OWF regarding paybacks, entry fees, rules, registrations and more will be announced in the near future.

About the WRWA/OWF

The Western Reserve Walleye Association has been organizing and presenting team walleye tournaments throughout Ohio for over 14 years. In 2009 the WRWA expanded by creating the ILC, CBC, and OWC and is rapidly becoming the most diverse, challenging and rewarding team walleye circuit in Ohio. Continuing in the WRWA tradition the OWF offers anglers affordable competitive events that focus on fun, education and comradery. For more information about the OHIO WALLEYE FEDERATION and its tournaments, browse www.fishowf.com or call Ron Bradway at (330) 704 - 0393. 
__________________


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Really excited about the 2011 OWF ILC. I fished it last year and had a blast. I learned a lot and everyone was super nice.


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

Any word on entry fees or early bird entry?


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Watch for an announcementt of the entry deadlines, fees and more exciting news shortly after the first of the year.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

OWF said:


> Watch for an announcementt of the entry deadlines, fees and more exciting news shortly after the first of the year.


So from the sounds of it, these are going to be closed again?


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

BigDaddy300 said:


> So from the sounds of it, these are going to be closed again?


We're not sure what you mean by closed. The OWF is open to anyone for membership. Our ILC, CBC & Ohio Walleye Cup circuits are available to any OWF member to enter.

Our circuits have locked fields. This guarantees consistent field sizes and payouts for the entire circuit, not just a fast start at the begining and then a bunch of teams dropping out. The vast majority of those who fished with us last season agreed with the locked field. 

Each circuit consists of two 1-day qualifiers and a 2 day championship. The Ohio Walleye Cup is for teams that fish both the ILC & CBC. 

Considering the above, it's not that big of a commitment time wise or dollar wise to fish one of our circuits.

Open entry and entry deadlines will be announced the first week of January.

Visit www.fishowf.com for more info.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Nicholas and I just received are team of the year jackets the other day and they are awesome. Thank you owf staff. Nice work on getting those as part of the team of the year. BD


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*Happy New Year from the OWF! We&#8217;re looking forward to a fantastic 2011 season. To keep everyone in the loop here&#8217;s what is in the works for 2011:*

&#8226;	Exciting circuit format changes
&#8226;	Revised and increased payouts
&#8226;	Changes that will increase participation
&#8226;	Early-Bird, Circuit Entries and More&#8230;

*The OWF will open for entries on February 1st. Stay tuned for the following:*

&#8226;	Kick Off meeting at Vic&#8217;s
&#8226;	Banquet announcement and invitations
&#8226;	Circuit overview outlining improvements
&#8226;	ILC entry forms and entry cut-off dates
&#8226;	CBC entry forms and entry cut-off dates
&#8226;	Official 2011 OWF Rules
&#8226;	Cabela&#8217;s NTC qualifiers announcement
&#8226;	And a whole lot more&#8230;


E-Mail: [email protected]

Web: www.fishowf.com


----------

